# RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Hallo,

wie sieht es aus, ist der Arbeitsspeicher Takt beim übertakten der CPU wichtig? 
Was wären die Unterschiede von einem höheren Takt, wenn es was beim übertakten hilft?


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Deine Software braucht Bandbreite: Takt wichtig
Deine Software braucht keine Bandbreite: Takt unwichtig.

Da man den Takt vom RAM schon seit Jahren unabhängig vom CPU-Takt einstellen kann, gibts da auch per se erst mal gar keinen Zusammenhang.

Die Frage ist tatsächlich nur: Hängt Deine Software im Bandbreiten-Limit .... dann bringt höherer Takt Punkte. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. 
Kann man von hier aus leider nicht beurteilen. Und eine pauschal richtige Lösung/Antwort auf diese Frage gibt es auch nicht.

Und da Du Dich über die Hardware ausschweigst noch ein Hinweis:
Wenn Bandbreite wichtig sein sollte: Dann kaufste halt ein Quadchannel-System. Da wird die Bandbreite aus der Anzahl der Module generiert und die Geschwindigkeit vom RAM ist nicht mehr so wichtig. Hast Du nur ein Dualchannel-System, hast Du automatisch nur die Hälfte an Bandbreite und dort wird der Takt wichtiger...
UND ... die Menge vom Prozessor-Cache beeinflusst die Menge an Bandbreite die gebraucht wird auch noch zusätzlich ... viel Prozessor-Cache vorhanden, müssen weniger Daten aus dem RAM geholt werden, braucht man weniger Bandbreite. Weniger Prozessor-Cache vorhanden, braucht man mehr Bandbreite, damit der Prozessor immer ausreichend mit Daten versorgt ist.

Ich hoffe ich habe Dich jetzt völlig verwirrt^^


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Nein das System soll eher für Spiele sein, RAM ist da eher "unwichtig" sagen alle.
Deshalb habe ich vor mir 2400MHz zu kaufen für den i7 7700K, ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das ein höherer Takt vom RAM hilft um die CPU besser zu übertakten, deshalb die Frage.
Die Preise sind ja relativ gleich ob es 2400MHz sind oder 3000MHz, aber es könnte vielleicht zu Problemen kommen ab 2400MHz, das Mainboard unterstützt bis fast 4000MHz.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

bis 3000 laufen die eigentlich alle ohne probleme. ich würde den schnelleren vorziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Nein das System soll eher für Spiele sein, RAM ist da eher "unwichtig" sagen alle.


Kommt aufs Spiel und Einstellungen an. Bei manchen Spielen ist es egal wie schnelld ein RAM ist, bei anderen macht der Unterschioed zwischen 2133er und 3000er RAM 20% min-FPS aus.
Es gibt keine Pauschalantworten - und die "alle" die das behaupten liegen nunmal daneben 



Atragada schrieb:


> ich glaube  mal gelesen zu haben das ein höherer Takt vom RAM hilft um die CPU  besser zu übertakten, deshalb die Frage.


Das hat miteinander rein gar nichts zu tun - im Extremfall (Grenzübertaktung) ist schneller RAM sogar eher hinderlich da er ja eine weitere baustelle aufmacht und die CPU (der Speichercontroller darin) stärker belastet wird.
Was du vielleicht gelesen hast ist, dass schnellerer RAM seinen Vorteil tendentiell mehr aussielen kann wen die CPU auch übertaktet ist. Das ist aber ein Performanceargument und hat nichts mit dem reinen (technischen) OC zu tun.



Atragada schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja relativ gleich ob es 2400MHz sind oder 3000MHz, aber  es könnte vielleicht zu Problemen kommen ab 2400MHz, das Mainboard  unterstützt bis fast 4000MHz.



Wichtig für den RAM ist der Speichercontroller, das Mainboard ist fast egal (sofern es vernünftig gebaut ist), die können da auch 6000 draufschreiben. Der Speichercontroller von KabyLake kann offiziell (garantiert) 2400, bis 3000 gibts in der regel mit XMP keine Probleme. Noch mehr Takt erfordert normalerweise manuelles eintunen einschließlich manuellem anheben der vIMC.


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Herrlich, HisNs nichtssagende Beiträge. Hat was von einer höflichen Formulierung für "gidf.de".
Natürlich bringts nur was, wenn eine Anwendung von höherer Speicherbandbreite profitiert und das muss er selbst herausfinden. Aber es gibt Fakten und Erkenntnisse die man teilen kann. Wissen ist zum Teilen da!


Fakt ist, dass aktuell z.B. so manches Spiel durchaus sehr stark von hohem Speichertakt profitieren kann, wenn man im CPU-limit ist.
Teilweise bringt hoher RAM-Takt in Spielen mehr Leistung, als das reine übertakten der CPU.

Je nach Szenario kann sich höherer RAM-Takt also sehr positiv auf die Performance auswirken.

Also kurz:
Kann es was bringen? Ja, definitiv.
Kann es dir was bringen? Kommt auf die Anwendung an.


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Genau deshalb, "eigentlich" da für mich der höhere Takt nicht wirklich mehr Leistung erbringt, sehe ich auch keinen wirklichen Grund ihn zu kaufen, auch wenn der Preis relativ gleich ist, am Ende stehe ich sonst mit 3000MHz die nicht funktionieren.
Wenn aber der Takt beim übertakten der CPU helfen kann, dann wäre der höhere Takt vielleicht besser, hält natürlich noch ab wo genau er dann besser wäre bei dem übertakten.


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Herrlich, HisNs nichtssagende Beiträge. Hat was von einer höflichen Formulierung für "gidf.de".
> Natürlich bringts nur was, wenn eine Anwendung von höherer Speicherbandbreite profitiert und das muss er selbst herausfinden. Aber es gibt Fakten und Erkenntnisse die man teilen kann. Wissen ist zum Teilen da!



Und deshalb habe ich mit Grundlagen angefangen.,
Wenn man die Grundlagen nicht kennt, kann man auch schlecht Werten was wichtig ist und was nicht. 
Und man hat ja gesehen, dass ich mir umsonst nen Wolf getippt habe (genau so wie Du), weil die Frage nicht so gestellt war wie Du und ich sie gerade beantwortet haben. Wir sind da beide voll am Thema vorbei. Also nix für ungut. Im Kontext der Frage ist also Deine Gehaltvolle Textwall genau so umsonst wie meine gewesen. Bis auf ein paar Bröckchen.


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Dann werden es die mit 2400 danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> auch wenn der Preis relativ gleich ist, am Ende stehe ich sonst mit 3000MHz die nicht funktionieren.


Hinweis: Alle Riegel die 3000 können laufen auch mit 2400.

Wenn die 3000er quasi dasselbe kosten wie die 2400er gibts keinen Grund den langsameren zu kaufen - selbst wenn 3000 warum auch immer nicht laufen sollten kannst du den Takt notfalls von Hand reduzieren (und die 3000er eben "untertakten").


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Geht das immer oder nur wenn der RAM XMP unterstützt?


----------



## HunterChief (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Dann werden es die mit 2400 danke.



hi,
definitiv keine gute Entscheidung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Geht das immer oder nur wenn der RAM XMP unterstützt?



Du kannst jeden beliebigen RAM manuell mit jeden beliebigen Einstellungen (versuchen zu) betreiben.
XMP ist nur eine Funktion, die bestimmte Einstellungen automatisch laden kann, sonst nichts - es hat mit irgendwelchen technischen Funktionalitäten des Rams nichts zu tun. XMP ist der Button für User mit weniger Detailwissen den man nur drücken muss und schon (meist) alles läuft.


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Dann werde ich es mir nochmal überlegen... "schwer" sowas zu entscheiden beim ersten System Zusammenbau, wenn man öfters liest das da was schief gehen kann.


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Dann werde ich es mir nochmal überlegen... "schwer" sowas zu entscheiden beim ersten System Zusammenbau, wenn man öfters liest das da was schief gehen kann.



Vielleicht hilft dir das Video?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfLTnyWiI-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atragada (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Dann gucke ich mal nach einem 3000 MHz RAM und hoffe das er funktioniert.... Danke euch für die Hilfe


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Dann gucke ich mal nach einem 3000 MHz RAM und hoffe das er funktioniert.... Danke euch für die Hilfe



Haste denn niemanden der schon mal am Rechnersystem geschraubt hat und Dir 
somit etwas "Wissen" zur Seite stehen kann? Ansonsten gibt es auch viele Tutorials 
zum PC-Komponentenbau in Eigenregie...
Will Dir ja nicht evtl unnötig angst machen aber man kann verdammt viel falsch 
machen wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat....

Grade wenn man mit der CPU und RAM hantiert....


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> definitiv keine gute Entscheidung...



Sehr fundierte und aufschlussreiche Aussage. Wie kommst du zu der Begründung das 2400er Ram keine gute Entscheidung ist ? Etwas weil schneller besser ist, vor allem im CPU Limit ? Fehlannahme -> Memory Scaling on Haswell: Tri-GPU CrossFireX Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill selbst im harten CPU Limit (768p) unter Verwendung mehrerer GPU´s im Verbund, beträgt das Leistungsplus von 1333 MHz zu 3000 MHz grade mal 15% (im Optimalfall), klingt erst mal viel ist es aber nicht, denn -> das auch nur in FPS Regionen die handelsübliche Monitore eh nicht umsetzen können. Für Nutzer einer dedizierten Grafikkarte und eines 60 / 144 Hz Monitors, ist 2400er Ram definitiv eine gute Entscheidung (wenn es ums Spielen geht). 

So gut wie jede Komponente im Rechner ist langsamer als Arbeitsspeicher, wieso werden sich von möderisch getaktetem Ram immer solche Wunder erhofft ?


----------



## XT1024 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu der Begründung das 2400er Ram keine gute Entscheidung ist ?


Was ist daran eine gute Entscheidung, wenn 3000er ungefähr genau so viel kostet? Ja, RAM wird schon immer *extrem* überbewertet aber 25% mehr Takt für ein paar €€€ nicht mitnehmen? 


Meroveus schrieb:


> Für Nutzer einer dedizierten Grafikkarte und eines 60 / 144 Hz Monitors, ist 2400er Ram definitiv eine gute Entscheidung


Ich hab nur kurz im Geizhals verglichen aber es geht um ~10 € bei 2x8 GiB, ja?


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was ist daran eine gute Entscheidung, wenn 3000er ungefähr genau so viel kostet? Ja, RAM wird schon immer *extrem* überbewertet aber 25% mehr Takt für ein paar €€€ nicht mitnehmen?



Auf die Kosten bezogen kann man bei gleichem Preis den "schnelleren" nehmen, auf die Leistung bezogen macht es quasi trotzdem keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Sehr fundierte und aufschlussreiche Aussage. Wie kommst du zu der Begründung das 2400er Ram keine gute Entscheidung ist ? Etwas weil schneller besser ist, vor allem im CPU Limit ? Fehlannahme -> Memory Scaling on Haswell: Tri-GPU CrossFireX Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill selbst im harten CPU Limit (768p) unter Verwendung mehrerer GPU´s im Verbund, beträgt das Leistungsplus von 1333 MHz zu 3000 MHz grade mal 15% (im Optimalfall), klingt erst mal viel ist es aber nicht, denn -> das auch nur in FPS Regionen die handelsübliche Monitore eh nicht umsetzen können. Für Nutzer einer dedizierten Grafikkarte und eines 60 / 144 Hz Monitors, ist 2400er Ram definitiv eine gute Entscheidung (wenn es ums Spielen geht).
> 
> So gut wie jede Komponente im Rechner ist langsamer als Arbeitsspeicher, wieso werden sich von möderisch getaktetem Ram immer solche Wunder erhofft ?



Mein oben verlinktes Video zeigt aber genau das Gegenteil.

Sieh dir mal Far Cry Primal an.

2133 MHz: 97 FPS
3000 MHz: 116 FPS


Oder Witcher 3

2133 MHz: 86 FPS
3000 MHz: 97 FPS

4,8 GHz + 2133 MHz: 95 FPS

Da bringt schnellerer RAM @ Stock CPU-Takt sogar mehr als das CPU-OC.


Und als wär das schon nicht genug, können die Unterschiede mit einem i7 noch deutlicher ausfallen. Mal eben 20% mehr FPS: 
Core i7 7700K Review: Extreme Gaming CPU Power - YouTube


Das funktioniert freilich nicht bei jedem Spiel. Aber allgemein zeigt sich hohe CPU-Performance so oder so nicht in jedem Spiel. Wenn man schnellen RAM in Frage stellt, dann muss man genauso hohe CPU-Taktraten oder mehr CPU-Threads in Frage stellen. Schließlich bringt das alles auch nur was, wenn die CPU limitiert....
 Aber schon zu BF4 zeiten gabs hier im Forum genug Beiträge, die deutlich gezeigt haben, dass Speicherbandbreite in manchen Spielen, wie damals eben BF4 sehr hilfreich sein kann, wenn die CPU an ihr limit kommt. Komisch, dass das scheinbar schon wieder alle vergessen haben.

Letzten Endes muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er in seinen Anwendungen von hohen speicherbandbreiten oder überhaupt von einer schnellen CPU profitiert. Die Leistungsvorteile sind definitiv da. Ob man sie braucht, oder ob sie zu Tragen kommen muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Völlig richtig, es wird immer den einen % geben, der auf Ram Takt anspricht (Fallout 4 zum Beispiel). In 99% der Fälle bringt es keinen Unterschied und wenn dann zu 99% im CPU Limit, welches wiederum von 99% der Nutzer nicht erreicht wird, der Großteil befindet sich im GPU Limit und dort kommt Ram Takt quasi garnicht zum tragen. 

Das Video konnte ich leider nur sehen und nicht hören, deshalb weis ich nicht welche Auflösung und GPU für den Ram Part benutzt wurde. Ein bisschen undurchsichtig ist ebenfalls, das mit weiterem Fortschritt des Videos, unterschiedliche CPU Architekturen, mit unterschiedlichem Ram Takt verglichen wurden, was mitunter die Ergenisse verfälscht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, es wird immer den einen % geben, der auf Ram Takt anspricht (Fallout 4 zum Beispiel). In 99% der Fälle bringt es keinen Unterschied und wenn dann zu 99% im CPU Limit, welches wiederum von 99% der Nutzer nicht erreicht wird, der Großteil befindet sich im GPU Limit und dort kommt Ram Takt quasi garnicht zum tragen.
> 
> Das Video konnte ich leider nur sehen und nicht hören, deshalb weis ich nicht welche Auflösung und GPU für den Ram Part benutzt wurde. Ein bisschen undurchsichtig ist ebenfalls, das mit weiterem Fortschritt des Videos, unterschiedliche CPU Architekturen, mit unterschiedlichem Ram Takt verglichen wurden, was mitunter die Ergenisse verfälscht.



Na ja, CPU limit hin oder her. Der Grund, warum Leute aufrüsten und sich jetzt eine neue CPU kaufen ist, weil die CPU-Leistung nicht mehr ausreichend ist. Und ein Großteil dieser Leute rüstet nicht von nem Core 2 Quad oder Core 2 Duo auf, sondern von nem i3, i5 oder gar einem alten i7.

Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, lohnt sich nicht, braucht man nicht. Aber Digital Foundry hat z.B. einen alten i5 2500K getestet. Man kann damit heute schon noch was anfangen. Aber um mithalten zu können, braucht man schnellen RAM.
Dem 2500K konnte im Test 40-50% mehr Leistung entlockt werden. Die Hälfte des Performancegewinns gabs durch OC, die andere Hälfte durch schnelleren RAM. Im Endeffekt kann man die CPU dadurch locker 2 Jahre länger nutzen, wenn nicht sogar noch länger... Wenn man jetzt wieder an den selben Stellen spart, macht man genau den gleichen "fehler" nochmal. Im Endeffekt rüstet man in ein paar Jahren früher auf, weil man für ein paar Euro zusätzlich einiges an Potential liegen gelassen hat.

Getestet wurde im Video in 1080p bei maximalen Details mit einer TitanX Pascal. GPU-limit laut Aussage ausgeschlossen.


Dass später unterschiedliche RAM Taktraten bei den Architekturen genutzt wurden liegt wohl daran, dass bei den älteren CPUs nur DDR3 genutzt werden kann. Ich glaube, 3000 MHz DDR3 Module sind ne Seltenheit. 
Corsair verlangt dafür 750€
Vengeance(R) Extreme Memory — 8GB 3000MHz CL12 1.65V DDR3 Memory Kit (CML8GX3M2A3000C12R)

Ich glaube das wäre etwas unverhältnissmäßig. Es geht ja darum, dass mit den neueren CPUs generell der Zugriff auf deutlich höhere RAM Taktraten möglich ist. DDR4 mit 3200 MHz ist relativ billig. Gibt sogar schon 4200 MHz Module. Ich hatte vor ca. nem Jahr die Wahl zwischen 16 GB 2133 MHz und 3200 MHz für 15€ mehr... No-Brainer würd ich mal sagen.




Abgesehen davon, du hast selbst einen 5820K. Der bietet 4 Speicherkanäle und hat damit bei gleichem RAM-Takt die doppelte Bandbreite eines 6700K oder 7700K. Das ist einer der Vorteile dieser Plattform. Ich hoffe, das ist dir bewusst? Da macht es umso mehr sinn, den Nachteil auf den kleineren Plattformen mit nur 2 Speicherkanälen durch hohe RAM-Taktraten auszugleichen.

Allgemein verstehe ich sowieso nicht, woher der Mythos kommt, dass schneller RAM nichts bringt. Gerade bei Grafikkarten keulen sich die Leute einen, wenn sie was von HBM hören. Beim GPU-OC wird immer der VRAM mit übertaktet. Bei der CPU soll das auf einmal alles egal sein?


----------



## HunterChief (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

hi,
wenn ich zum gleichen Preis 2666'er, 2800'er oder gar 3000'er Ram kaufen kann halte ich es für unvernünftig 2400'er Speicher zu kaufen, selbst wenn ich auf dem zugehörigen Board die hohe Taktrate gar nicht einstellen/verwenden kann.
Ob es jetzt Sinn macht für extrem hochgetakteten High-End-Speicher den Aufpreis zu zahlen kann man durchaus diskutieren.

Und <genau wie Laggy.NET beschrieben hat> bringt das performancetechnisch teilweise mehr als höherer CPU Takt, und zugegeben ... das war nicht immer so.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Bitte beim Kauf darauf achten, dass RAM sich nicht nur durch die Taktfrequenz definiert.
Wenn 3000er das gleiche kostet wie 2400er ist da fast immer ein Haken dabei - beispielsweise sind die Latenzen beim 3000er dann ggf. deutlich höher (langsamer), so dass der vermeintlich bessere 3000er gar nicht wirklich schneller ist.

Es ist zwar immer hoher Takt gegenüber besseren Latenzen vorzuziehen (sprich 3000er CL16 ist besser als 2400 CL15) aber wenns allzu extrem wird ists auch nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei (sprich 3000er CL17 ist nicht mehr wirklich besser als 2400er CL14).


----------



## Atragada (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Weiß jemand die höhe eines Corsair Dominator Platinum? Ich habe vom Steckplatz bis zum Kühler 4,5 mm, also ohne die Pins. Finde leider nichts im Internet zur Höhe. :/


----------



## markus1612 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die höhe eines Corsair Dominator Platinum? Ich habe vom Steckplatz bis zum Kühler 4,5 mm, also ohne die Pins. Finde leider nichts im Internet zur Höhe. :/


Du willst dir den nicht wirklich kaufen, oder?
Der Dominator ist extrem überteuert und bringt ggü anderem, teils deutlich günstigerem RAM so ziemlich gar keine Vorteile.


----------



## Atragada (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Naja.... er hätte halt CL10, klar der Takt wäre bei 2400MHz :/
Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen 1.2V und 1.35V, also mir ist klar das 1.35V mehr sind, aber ich meine wird das alles automatisch vom Mainboard schon benutzt also Standart 1.35V, falls der Arbeitsspeicher den braucht oder muss man das einstellen und es wäre Standart auf 1.2V?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Standardspannung für DDR4 ist 1,2v.
1,35v sind nötig, wenn die Speicherriegel nicht so gut sind und entsprechend "gezwungen" werden müssen oder wenn Riegel extrem schnell sind/sehr scharfe Latenzen haben um sie mit Mehrspannung zum laufen mit solchen extremen Einstellungen zu zwingen.

Automatisch benutzt wird immer 2133 MHz bei 1,2v (2400 bei KabyLake) - denn das ist das Maximum was die Spezifikation des Speichercontrollers zulässt. Alles darüber ist inoffiziell und muss von Hand bzw. über XMP eingestellt werden.

Die Dominators zu kaufen wegen CL10 ist absoluter Käse - der performanceunterschied zu normalen CL15-Modulen ist in der Gegend um 1% - dafür kosten sie gefühlt das Doppelte.


----------



## Atragada (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Könntest du mir vielleicht etwas empfehlen mit 2400MHz? Ich hätte jetzt dann diese ausgesucht:
Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL14-16-16-31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Weiß da aber auch nicht wie hoch die sind :/
Wie merkt man ob die RAM Module OC unterstützen? Es wäre dann ja manuell möglich die Spannung zu erhöhen und die Latenz zu verkleinern, falls notwendig. (Nicht das ich es jetzt vor habe, aber wenn der Preis zwischen OC Ram und non OC Ram gleich ist, wieso nicht?)


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*



Atragada schrieb:


> Wie merkt man ob die RAM Module OC unterstützen?



Wie bei jeder anderen Hardware auch: Durch ausprobieren.

Welchen du nimmst ist, entschuldige die Profanheit, für die allerallermeisten Leute sch***egal.
So lange die Taktrate und die betriebsspannung passen, sprich 2400 bei 1,2v wenn du das haben willst, ist der rest quasi völlig egal. Ob die Latenz bei 14, 15 oder 16 liegt macht in der Praxis Null Unterschied, ob der RAM einen Heatspreader hat oder nicht ist rein kosmetischer Natur (DDR4-RAM braucht keine Kühler, auch "nackte" Chips werden nicht viel mehr als handwarm und DDR-Chips könnten theoretisch rund 100°C ab!). Die eigentlichen Chips auf den Platinen sind sowieso fast überall die gleichen (da es nur sehr wenige wirkliche Hersteller von RAMs gibt, die Namensgeber Corsair, Crucial, Patriot usw. löten "nur" Chips auf die platinen und kleben ihr Etikett drauf, technisch unterscheiden sich die Dinger so gut wie gar nicht - selbst die verschiedenen Taktraten sind die gleichen Chips, sie werden nur anders selektiert.

Oder anders gesagt: Preisvergleich, 2400 MHz, 1,2v, 16GB, Kitgröße 2, nach Preis sortieren, den obersten nehmen. Das wars in den allermeisten Fällen.
Der billigste Lieferbare momentan: Patriot Signature Line DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16 (PSD416G2400KH)


----------



## Atragada (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM Takt wichtig beim übertakten?*

Ok vielen Dank, dann gucke ich mal.


----------

